# Laptop sleeves



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

I saw the ad for these things here on ehMac. I guess those Google ads really work:

http://www.bitolithic.com/bags/index.htm 

Anyone have one of these? I'm looking for something like this to cary my powerbook in now that I'll be taking it to school again. Any other brands that people have and recommend?


----------



## Randy B. Singer (Jul 23, 2005)

*Laptop Case*

I've been recommending these cases because they offer quite a bit more protection for your laptop.:

Marware Sportsfolio US$35 (for 14 or 15-inch laptops)
http://www.tomatochip.com/servlet/P...supplierID=473&commodityID=2961&searchIndex=3

This bag is made of neoprene with an internal plastic shell, so it can absorb a hit without transferring it to your laptop. It comes in three colors.

Marware makes similar bags for 12-inch and 17-inch laptops:
http://www.marware.com/cgi-bin/WebO...catalogCatID=124&wosid=1UUnhn17G3MgRERt0GpDFg


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Awesome find, I have a Tucano bag (www.tucano.com) but those look nice...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Check this thread: http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=24955



gmark2000 said:


> I use a Case Logic neoprene sleeve which can be inserted in whatever case I'm using: backpack, slingbag, briefcase, roller carry-on, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I've got a Tucano sleeve for my 12" PB, its great!
Perfect fit, protects my laptop well. I carry my laptop in the sleeve, in my backpack usually. Works out very well. Highly reccomend it.


----------



## joeyjojo (Jun 28, 2005)

hey I just bought one of those bitolithic bags, it is set to get here this week, i will let you know how it is when it arrives.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Great, thanks all.

Keep us posted Joeyjojo.

EDIT:

Oh yeah, I forgot to ask, at the biolithic bags advertise that you can use them in the case, does anyone do this with their bags? I'm just worried about heat issues, and if the bags don't allow enough circulation. Yes, I could always just simply slip it out of the bag, but I'm lazy and if it works in it, all the faster for me to zip it up and run


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

comprehab said:


> I've got a Tucano sleeve for my 12" PB, its great!
> Perfect fit, protects my laptop well. I carry my laptop in the sleeve, in my backpack usually. Works out very well. Highly reccomend it.


I agree, I really like my 15" Tucano sleeve. I also really like the cable pouch it came with... very convenient.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Just bought a new Marware sleeve from Carbon today, Its great so far.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

I use a backpack especially designed for students from the local ourdoor store, it's got a perfect compartment that's separate from the rest of the bag, and its never touching the bottom of the bag either.. it's simply awesome.


----------



## joeyjojo (Jun 28, 2005)

The Great Waka said:


> Great, thanks all.
> 
> Keep us posted Joeyjojo.
> 
> ...



Well, that bag arrived yesterday, not much to say, I am happy with it, it is not gonna protect my ibook from a tragic fall, but it will be better than just shoving it in my backpack with books...and i like the side bag and screen protector that come with it too! That, and it fits the 12 inch like a glove....


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

joeyjojo said:


> Well, that bag arrived yesterday, not much to say, I am happy with it, it is not gonna protect my ibook from a tragic fall, but it will be better than just shoving it in my backpack with books...and i like the side bag and screen protector that come with it too! That, and it fits the 12 inch like a glove....


Cool, yeah that's all I need. Just something to protect it a bit while it's in the bag, from scratches and whatnot. However, I'm leaning towards the Crumpler bag, especially if I can pick it up at Carbon and see it first. I'll check them out.


----------



## TimStalin (May 22, 2005)

Hey Makr, could you give a little more info on your bag. I've got one with a separate pouch but the bottom sits flush with the floor, which I would obviously like to avoid.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Marware is by far the best! It's stylish and affordable. I picked one up from the Carleton University bookstore for $25.00.


----------

